# Hedgie-safe paint for footprints?



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay guys, I have a strange idea that I'd like to pull off...I found a Father's day card with two hedgehogs on it, and I'd like Ozzy to "sign" it for my boyfriend (her daddy  ). So, does anyone know of any paint she could walk around in to walk on the card? I could sign it for her, but I think this would be a more personal approach for him. Any ideas?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

What about non-toxic child safe stamp pads? It'd be much easier then paint. Just dab her foot/feet in the stamp pad and your good to go. No mess. 

There is also non-toxic children's finger paint  It's washable, so it'd come off easy.

http://www.theginlady.com/family-life/n ... paint.html

Ooh, or homemade paint. 

http://tipnut.com/homemade-fingerpaint-recipe/


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I never thought about ink pads--looks like I'm going to get some tomorrow!

Pic of her and the card I found--let's hope this works!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

oh my god this is the cutest idea ever! i may have to do this for my fiance!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

I did this for Oscar's baby book when I first got him 
Good luck! Let us know how he likes the card


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

P.S. make sure to take pics of the turn out! i am excited to see how the little prints turn out!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

my experience with ink pads, is if you get it on your skin it NEVER comes off!!! Maybe it's different with children's ink pads, but I feel like paint would be easier to clean off haha
an ink pad would give you a better "print" though....
I agree, i wanna see pics!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Cute idea. Children's paint that come in those little linked together tubs are non toxic and wash off easily. I used them to mark all my babies and it worked great. On occasion, mom would decide she didn't like the paint on babies and would go about licking it off and then of course annointing. So, instead of individually coloured babies, I'd end up with mom and babies all being the same multi colours. I guess some moms just wanted everyone to look the same. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Seriously Nancy, you need to have your own hedgie comic strip!

I love the idea of little hedgie paw prints!! I can't wait to see how they turned out!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

PJM said:


> :lol: Seriously Nancy, you need to have your own hedgie comic strip!


I really wish I'd taken pictures of what some of them did. My most memorable was Lexie. I used red on one baby, blue on another, and the third had no colour. Ended up with 3 purple babies and a purple mom. I was always amazed by how a teeny tiny spot of paint would turn into so much once mom started licking. I often wondered if they had their own stash of paint. :lol:


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

For monkey paintings, we used non-toxic paint, from those big bottles you buy for children's fingerpainting. They 'paint' by licking and eating the paint with their fingers, hence spreading it around. Not recommended to do it often, but as long as they get a tasty drink as well, it waters down nicely 

In Scotland, they even feed glitter to their squirrel monkeys so that they can differentiate between their poo for looking at hormones 

As long as it doesn't contain lead, and is child-safe and non-toxic, you'll be fine. Anything child-safe is expected to be eaten


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, everyone! When she stepped in it, the first thing she did was start eating it :roll: I just moved her around and kept her from licking herself--I wasn't sure if it would be okay for her to eat it. Good to know she isn't the only animal who finds it tasty! :lol:


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Do we get to see the end result?


----------

